# Long time no see!!!



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I am insanely busy with uni and my photography work, I don't really have time to pop in on the chi forums anymore, but I thought I would come in and say hi! I miss you lot and think about you all often!

I had time to have a quick browse around and pop into the threads of people who I remember, and ALL your chi babies are sweet and lovely and gorgeous. I must say though, Zero, you have always had my heart! and Ella-Leena omg! i am in LOVE!

Hope you are all well and happy  Say 'hi' and let me know whats new if you like!

hugs

Peta and Ruby


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello Peta, Oh how I have missed you and beautiful Ruby. I must say Ruby is one Gorgeous Chihuahua. What lovely words you said so thank you very much, I know you can just imagain the pups from Zero & Ella OMG.

As you have probably seen I have a new addition to my family Kasper Boo and he is a handful but I love him so much.

Nice to hear from you again and dont forget to keep on popping on and post the odd photo.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Aww! I've missed you too!

Kaspar is such a cutie! adorable!

OMG! you can not be serious?! Are ella and zero really going to have pups?! that's so exciting! i can't wait to see how that all turns out


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well fingers crossed and all that but yes, thats what we are planning.
We are going to meet in June so I really cant wait.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello there, I must have joined after you quit posting, but I am glad to meet you. Your Ruby is quite a beautiful little lady too! The pictures are wonderful. I'm so glad you stopped in posted.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I love that black and white picure, who is that with Ruby?


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

WOW! Ruby is sooooooo gorgeous! She's a knockout! All those pics are like glamour shots!! That's so awesome that she has her own book! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow it's been along time Glad to see you 2 here  Ruby is stunning what a beauty :love7:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I have always loved seeing pictures of Ruby. She is so lovely. And you always do such a good job of showing her off through your photography! I hope all is going well and I am glad to hear you are taking off with your photography you are truly gifted!

All our love from Vanessa and Hershey!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

those are some of the nicest pictures you've ever posted  i really miss seeing them.

ruby is just as gorgeous as ever :love5:


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh, My god, Ruby must be the princess.
I love all your pics. They are gorgeous pics.


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG! The pics are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

It's so nice to see your pictures. You are very talented. I LOVE the second and sixth one :love5: And of course Ruby is a gorgeous model


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Peta *HUGS* its been ages great to see the gorgeous miss Ruby again  Little Zero says thank you  awww and you know how much I love your girl she's so beautiful. ooo Julie told you about Zero and Ella  We shall keep you informed I'm sure. 

Hugs from me and Licks from Stitch and Zero


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

What gorgeous pictures!!! Those are amazing! I've just started getting into photography, so I'm way jealous! And your baby is just adorable!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Peta,

I always love seeing Ruby--she is just so lovely and photos are exquisite. Please keep dropping in often and let us see more of Ruby. Best to you both.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It's good to see you Peta!! 

I love that picture of Ruby carrying her toy :love5:


----------



## lvmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

What beautiful pics!!!


----------



## OreoLuv05 (Mar 30, 2007)

They are both beautiful and Cute!!!


----------

